# Rear number plate frame



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Was looking at the 32 factory optional extras when it came out and noticed a number plate frame. Anyone know where I can get one? 

The rear number plate is 13x7 but the frames are 12x6 (US number plate). Anyone know where I can get one from or get it made? Wouldn't mind one like the below:










Looks a bit boring with no frame


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

No one has ever come across one on a uk plate 32?


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Ebay US will have lots of these as they usually have plate frames, and I'm sure they can make you a custom one with your own decals etc


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the frames exist but they look nothing like the one in the pic


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

matty32 said:


> the frames exist but they look nothing like the one in the pic


Frames for 13x7 rear plates? I'm not fussed how they look. Even if it's a black frame. Where can you get one from?


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

CSB said:


> Frames for 13x7 rear plates? I'm not fussed how they look. Even if it's a black frame. Where can you get one from?


It's not hard to find them online, just search ebay/google for them..

Here you go:

Nissan nismo Chrome License Plate Frame Pathfinder Rogue Sentra Versa | eBay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-GT...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item23173d0658


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Saifskyline said:


> It's not hard to find them online, just search ebay/google for them..
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...


Yes I know there are plenty but they are all 12x6. 

A rear uk import plate is 13x7. So it won't fit. I'm not sure if I want to take the risk of trimming it.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

matty32 said:


> the frames exist but they look nothing like the one in the pic


:wavey:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

CSB il send you the link 

Nismo do not make number plate holders like that, its not genuine.

Their surround are carbon and only fit the "tin" plate Japanese numberplates due to thickness.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

You can get 13x7 plate frames too off ebay


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

@CSB

ive got one at home somewhere made by powerhouse racing. i remember fitting it to my rear plate but didnt have the same size so i didnt bother. it is nicely made. if i can dig it for you tomorrow ill post up a pic if you want. the powerhouse racing logo is not a sticker, it is embossed as far as i can remember. just let me know if you are interested buddy


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

GREDDY also do them (or used too)

il check for you,


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

matty32 said:


> CSB il send you the link
> 
> Nismo do not make number plate holders like that, its not genuine.
> 
> Their surround are carbon and only fit the "tin" plate Japanese numberplates due to thickness.



:GrowUp:

Nismo 999MB-AV000BK Stainless Steel License Plate Frame in Black

Black Stainless nismo License Plate Frame Genuine | eBay

Nice guys at thenismoshop .Genuine Nissan Dealer


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

^ bargain, buy them!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

bobwoolmer said:


> :GrowUp:
> 
> Nismo 999MB-AV000BK Stainless Steel License Plate Frame in Black
> 
> ...


Good find.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

bobwoolmer said:


> :wavey:


Damn. That is perfect. I take it is a 12x6 and you trimmed the number plate to fit? Just the look I was going for.:bowdown1:

@nightcrawler - yeah please post a pic, i'm guessing it was a 12x6 and you didn't want to trim the plate?


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

^^ here you go buddy, as promised. it is indeed 12 x 6, just measured it. might a little trimming on the corners depending on your existing plate. it is a good quality, not cheapo plastic that easily breaks. the logo is embossed not fake stickers.

didnt fit mine as i have a jap size number plate and didnt bother replacing it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bobwoolmer said:


> :GrowUp:
> 
> Nismo 999MB-AV000BK Stainless Steel License Plate Frame in Black
> 
> ...


I dont believe they sell them in japan

Us always has different stock / items


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics nightcrawler, but I think I prefer the nismo look. I may order one and trim my plate. Will see how it goes.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

^^no probs buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

After ordering the plate frame and some modifications, I managed to fit it.


----------

